# 2014 BMW F10 - Jet Black



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I picked my BMW 520d M Sport up last week, 14 plate with 15k on the clock, I am really pleased with it. It is superb to drive, effortless, even its in manual set-up and doesn't handle like a big car. :thumb:

I fancied a change from the 320d E90 I had after my Type R, plus living with a silver car drove me nuts, I wanted depth and reflection. After after today it all came flooding back to me how lovely it is to have a solid black car . Oh the marks and imperfections I've spotted. Well at least I'll have something to do for the foreseeable future.

It does need a lot of detailing love, but for now I just wanted to get some G1 on the windows and a layer of Fusso Soft99 on it until I get around to doing a full attack on with the G220. :thumb:

Its reasonably well spec'd - Business Edition / Media etc, Harman Kardon stereo and Oyster leather with exclusive stitch, which sets off the colour and lifts the interior. It will is a nice place to be wafting up the motorway. 













Good job I measured my drive before I bought it and the missus only has a wee 500 - it literally just fits!

Really tempted to get the front end or at least the bumper wrapped in a clear to protect it. Any recommendations?

Dan


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

lovely looking motor.

Can't beat a bmw :thumb:

I'm contemplating getting for of my 3 series for a 5 series.......decisions


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning!! Love the interior, and being manual is a plus point in my book. :thumb:

530D?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Stunning!! Love the interior, and being manual is a plus point in my book. :thumb:
> 
> 530D?


No its a 520d - I couldn't quite stretch the extra coin for a 3ltr on the same plate. Really wanted one, but for the same money as this I was looking at a 2011 plate.

This one certainly feels keener than the 320d though - really smooth and great torque delivery, by no means a rocket ship, but it doesn't hang about. :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks almost new, enjoy your new purchase matey, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Looks almost new, enjoy your new purchase matey, lovely jubbly.


It is in really good nick, but the truth is its covered in swirls, mainly from poor washing (probably from the place I got it from), sunlight and LED lights are not my friend at the minute. :wall:

Its needs a good going over :buffer: when I get the time.


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely car Dan, Lci too, Recently sold my f10 for a f30, Whilst the f30 feels a lot lighter and nimble it is nowhere near as refined as the f10 was. :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice they do feel a lot more nimble than the size suggests

I went with the 8 speed auto on a 3.0ltr 525d and I love it

Your steering wheel is the **** in their mate


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Very nice they do feel a lot more nimble than the size suggests
> 
> I went with the 8 speed auto on a 3.0ltr 525d and I love it
> 
> Your steering wheel is the **** in their mate


Cheers.

I really wanted an LCI just for the steering wheel. lol :thumb:


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks really smart, you have yourself a good motor there. I'd definitely if I was in your position have it clear coated seen what it does and looks worth the money


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a very smart looking motor Dan.

Looks good with Fusso sitting on it. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

SPARTAN said:


> That's a very smart looking motor Dan.
> 
> Looks good with Fusso sitting on it. :thumb:


I am massively impressed with Fusso. Had it on my Civic Type R (Deep Sapphire Blue) it looked brilliant.

It works well with the solid black on the BM, probably needed a bit more prep on it though, but its a temp measure for now and i'll sort out some proper coverage after some correction.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent motor Dan.......I've just test driven and put a deposit down on a 520d today! Its a 60 plate automatic and needs a good going over once I pick it up. I was wondering what you would use on the Oyster leather as mine looks a bit grubby.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Love BMW, own two and get to use them for work. Driven both the 525 and the 530 with the 8 speed ZF box its stunning. The 530 is super quick. Recent reviews on the 5 make it better than the 3. Cracking car you have there.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very smart looking motor fella and love the alloys


----------



## PieterVDE (Sep 11, 2013)

Much lovin' the alloys.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all. :thumb:



Shuck said:


> Excellent motor Dan.......I've just test driven and put a deposit down on a 520d today! Its a 60 plate automatic and needs a good going over once I pick it up. I was wondering what you would use on the Oyster leather as mine looks a bit grubby.


The leather on my drivers seat could do with a clean also, just the base really. I've got some autoglym clearer and megs leather cream, but could really do with something more purposeful, and to keep the rest of the leather in top form. Any suggestions?


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Your new car looks great in the pictures but you say it need some love, I have a love/hate relationship with my black 5 on sunny days I wish it was white!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Fine looking ride. Can't wait to try the fusso on something.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Lovely car mate. Get some Xpel ultimate put on the front bumper atleast, not sure of any installers around you, but a good install will leave the film completely invisible.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dan Clark said:


> Thanks for the comments all. :thumb:
> 
> The leather on my drivers seat could do with a clean also, just the base really. I've got some autoglym clearer and megs leather cream, but could really do with something more purposeful, and to keep the rest of the leather in top form. Any suggestions?


Autosmart Leather Cleaner should do well


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovely looking car, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Few better picture (finally) away from my squashed drive.

Shame the roads were wet after a rain shower, so not totally clean, but still glossy and worth a share. 











Dan


----------

